# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Сколько времени нужно для утверждения в практике?

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте
Осенью 2013 я узнал о сознании Кришны и стал повторять 16 кругов, соблюдал принципы.
Потом стал оступаться в принципах. Особенно в четвертом. В остальных это было дело случая, а вот с 4 у меня проблемы.
И я не повторяю джапу. С зимы 2015 я повторил ее не так много раз.
Храм регулярно посещал 8 месяцев в 2014.
И последний месяц тоже посещаю.
Я всегда повторяю мантру в мыслях.

Вопрос в том, когда наступит то время, когда во мне повятся естественное желание повторять джапу и я перестану зависеть и нарушать четвертый принцип?
Мне 25 лет.
Я думал, 8 месяцев посещения храма и 1 год и несколько месяцев джапы 16 кругов достаточно для того, чтобы утвердиться и продолжать путь.
Но нет, я сошел с пути и не могу вернуться.
Гуру у меня нет, понятное дело.
И при таких обстоятельствах мне не следует думать о принятии учителя. Надо сначала быть уверенным в 16+4.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Прежде всего следует сказать, что для начинающих преданных характерна определенная нестабильность практики. Можно сказать, что она обычно ожидается. То, как происходит развитие бхакти, научно и подробно описано в книге Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура Мадхурья Кадамбини:

«Последовательное развитие бхакти, начиная от шраддхи, кончая премой, проходит следующие стадии: вера (шраддха), общение с преданными (садху-санга), выполнение преданного служения (бхаджана-крийа), избавление от нежелательных качеств (анартха-нивритти), постоянство в преданном служении (ништха), вкус (ручи), привязанность (асакти), бхава (стадия, предшествующая любви к Богу), и наконец према (чистая любовь к Богу). («Бхакти-расамрта-синдху» 1.4.15-16)»

«За садху-сангой следует бхаджана-крийа, стадия, на которой человек начинает заниматься различными видами практического преданного служения. Бхаджана-крийа буквально означает «выполнение преданного служения». Преданное служение на этой стадии также делится на две категории: неустойчивое (аништхита) и устойчивое (ништхита).
Неустойчивое преданное служение состоит из шести последовательных ступеней: ложная самоуверенность (утсаха-майи); резкие взлеты и падения (гхана-тарала); подверженность сомнениям и непостоянство на уровне ума (вйудха-викалпа); объявление войны чувствам (вишайа-сангара); неспособность следовать принятым обетам (нийамакшама); наслаждение материальными результатами преданного служения (таранга-рангини).

Утсаха-майи: Подобно маленькому сыну брахмана, который, едва научившись читать, начинает считать себя великим ученым, достойным всеобщего восхищения, человек, только что вставший на путь преданного служения, может возомнить, что уже достиг совершенства. Такую ребяческую самоуверенность начинающего преданного называют утсаха-майи, или энтузиазмом дилетанта.

Гхана-тарала: Тот же самый ребенок иногда проявляет неподдельный интерес к учебе, а иногда, из-за неспособности понять предмет и недостатка вкуса, становится к ней совершенно безразличен. Точно так же, преданный-неофит подобно тому, как человек, вкушающий пищу, одновременно утоляет голод, получает питание и наслаждается. (Бхаг. 11.2.42)
Из этого стиха следует, что процесс освобождения от невежества и появление божественных качеств происходят одновременно. Но поскольку два листка бхакти развиваются неравномерно, на последующих стадиях преданного служения возможна некоторая нестабильность между исчезновением нежелательных качеств (ашубха) и появлением благоприятных (шубха). Таким образом бхакти проходит последовательные стадии развития. Хотя разница между ними очень тонка и почти неощутима, мудрецы дали каждой из этих стадий точное определение, внимательно изучив присущие им свойства и характеристики.
Вступая на путь преданного иногда с энтузиазмом выполняет преданное служение, а иногда проявляет к нему полное безразличие. Такое чередование прилежности и безразличия называется гхана-тарала (взлеты и падения).»

Мы видим, что «взлеты и падения» - это определенный этап развития бхакти.

Также следует обратить внимание, что прогресс в Сознании Кришны является не результатом собственных усилий, а результатом комбинации собственных усилий и милости гуру, ачарьев, вайшнавов и Кришны. Довольно часто преданные рассматривают духовный прогресс примерно из той же логики, что и занятия спортом. В спорте есть довольно устойчивая зависимость между числом упражнений и достигаемым эффектом. Нередко можно видеть, как преданные пытаются планировать свой духовный прогресс, но это методологически неверно. Также существует определенное веяние в духе «я все смогу, я всего добьюсь», отчасти исходящее из американской популярной культуры, отчасти из «курсов личностного роста». Данный подход неприменим к духовному прогрессу. 

С практической точки зрения Вам в Вашей ситуации можно посоветовать больше общаться с вдохновленными преданными со стабильной садханой.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

